# New from NE Georgia



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi folks,
All of a sudden, I'm a first time ever indoor-only 2 cat household, and I'm sure I'll be needing advice. I've been lurking for some time. This is a great forum.

One cat is a 2.5yo spayed female, former barn cat, the other a 6mo old (scheduled to be spayed on Monday) unrelated female. Both were abandoned at my house at different times. 

Here is the kitten (Peanut):









Here is the barn cat. We've been calling her Backup but she really needs a better name.









Thanks, Nancy


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Lovely kitties. I think "Backup" is an interesting name. How did she get called that? With my own cats, we seem to give them a name but then they usually wind up being called by a more favored nickname.

Fabarette -> Squirrely-Jo (because she'd 'squirrel' up the speaker fronts as a kitten)
Silver -> Mousie (because husband mistook her gray coloring for a mouse one day)
Curly -> Floofy (because he is floofy)
Finnian -> Marmalade (orange coloring)
Shadow -> Sombra (Spanish for shadow)
LuckyDuck -> Lucky-Lou (play on looky-loo) -> Louie Louie (Kingsman song)

As a young adult going to college from home, my folks brought home a cat they found at their warehouse and she was just called The Outside Kitty. Unfortunately, she never got a proper name, she was just always: "Did you see The Outside Kitty today?" "Did you feed The Outside Kitty already?" "The Outside Kitty wants to come inside, please open the door for her."
I currently have a former feral called "Pretty", which is short for what my husband called her: "That pretty green eyed cat is here..." so she became Pretty Green Eyes, and Pretty for short.


----------



## Demi (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello  
I called my cat rolo because when I went to get him i was eating a packet of rolo's  and one dropped out and my cat immediatly jumped up from his mam and rolled it along the floor :lol:


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 29, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> ... I think "Backup" is an interesting name. How did she get called that? ...


We had another barn cat (who we called "Cat") and then this one showed up. We decided to keep her, and to justify the expense of having her spayed, etc, we jokingly kept saying this is our "backup cat" in case something happened to the first one. Of course something did, he just disappeared one night about 1.5 years ago. I still wonder what happened to him. 

We have a lot of hawks, owls and coyotes around. That's why this one has become a house cat. I just kept worrying too much about her. BTW, she loves it in the house. She will almost run away from the front door whenever I open it. She is the sweetest cat I've ever had. But then I've only had one other indoor only cat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Lovely cats. Peanut's little face is so adorable.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!! I love Peanuts markings too!


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

Both of them are so cute!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

How did you happen to have two cats abandoned with you, when you weren't a cat person before that?

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to cf. Cute cats, the kitten is very unusual.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 29, 2008)

October said:


> How did you happen to have two cats abandoned with you, when you weren't a cat person before that?


I really am a cat person. My first cat was abandoned also. I had her for 16+? years, but I was working then and didn't have enough time to spend with her. 

I live adjacent to a large university and at the end of spring semester there are always a bunch of abandoned cats around. Not just my speculation, the people at the shelter say it's true. I try hard to ignore them, and usually someone takes them in, but this one was only a kitten. 

I know this is a many year committment, but so be it, I'm a softie for cats, and now I'm retired so I can spend more time with these two.

As for the barn cat, folks are always dumping cats out there. They think it would be a nice place out in the country for them to live, I guess. I'm sure we will have a Backup II soon.

The kitten's colors are changing some. Her back used to be almost solid black, but now there are more and more orange hairs coming through. She is a sort of combination calico/tortie now, with medium length hair.


----------

